# 3 PIN Fan Power Socket?



## SB_GEMINI (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello,

I recently upgraded from an Antec SmartPower 2.0 500W PSU
to the Corsair HX520 PSU.

On my Antec PSU i had a small 3 PIN fan power lead coming from it, to plug into my motherboard where the Power Fan connector socket is, on the Corsair HX520 i see i dont have any 3 PIN cables for this. How do i connect the Corsair HX520 to my motherboard, my mother board is the Asus M2N-E.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

One Option might be to use the old plug by cutting the wires and soldering them to the wires of the new fan. If you are familiar with that kind of a project. If you choose that method be sure to insulate the wires with electrical tape, or some other suitable method.

The only other method that I am aware of is by connecting the fan to a power supply outlet, but that would not enable your motherboard to have any control over the fan. I do not recommend this method.

Are you sure the new fan is the right one? This does not sound right to me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

opening a power supply can be deadly,you don't really need it so unless you know what you are doing why risk getting a leathal charge


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

dai said:


> opening a power supply can be deadly,you don't really need it so unless you know what you are doing why risk getting a leathal charge


Although I have never personally encounted a problem with opening a power supply. I hope you are not intending to infer that my post in any way suggested doing that Dia.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that lead to the motherboard pins is only for fan monitoring purposes, a PSU fan easily the loudest object in the whole system, if its not running your gonna know it, its a somewhat useless feature to me ??????


how about you ? have you checked to see if maybe that info is monitored by other means ????? the corsair manual may have a clue ?????

thats a great PSu by the way; far superior to the SP-500 antec actually no comparision!



I think you will find that 3 wire motherboard control wire is actually a detriment to the life of a PSU, when a computer owner decides they want lower noise and turns down the fan rotation, the heat in the PSU rises, which is the equilivant of driving your car on a long trip with the gas pedal nailed to the floor board! 

I *think* Corsair got smarter and took away the gas pedal from the "user"; their PSU line controls internal cooling fan speeds themselves, if you want to control other case fan speeds you will need an add on fan controller.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Heh there I need to apologize. I assumed we were speaking about a CPU fan. Sorry.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ Nick


A good friend of mine once told me; Dont sweat the little stuff! and ohhhh yeah "*Its all little stuff*"


----------

